# Reminder



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Got the following email from a friend today:

Paul called to say that Denny passed away earlier today. Apparently was at the cafe this AM, went out to a well job, felt ill so he went home and passed away at home, late morning early afternoon. I hope he did everything he hoped to do. I cannot say I am surprised at his passing but rather amazed that he played with "fire" for so long and got away with it!! Too early to know about funeral. Will let you know when I hear anything. * Just another reminder "To be livin your life" !!*

Can't emphasize enough the bolded section.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Um... I don't get it???

Are you emphasizing the last part as a reminder to all of us to live our lives while we have the chance?

I'm confused because from your friend's email it sounds like this person did "live" his life (played with fire?) to such an extent that it's not surprising he died suddenly. 

I have been told I am too literal many times. (Ironically, when people say literal I think they mean dense.) So forgive me for not understanding your post.

It is good to remember that life is fleeting and we need to get the most out of what time we have and enjoy it all we can - while exercising, de-stressing, eating our veggies, spending time with those we love, and not regularly overindulging in alcohol and drugs.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

WorkingWife said:


> Um... I don't get it???
> 
> Are you emphasizing the last part as a reminder to all of us to live our lives while we have the chance?
> 
> ...


Where is the confusion?

*Just another reminder "To be livin your life" !!*

Can't emphasize enough the bolded section.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Ynot said:


> Where is the confusion?
> 
> *Just another reminder "To be livin your life" !!*
> 
> Can't emphasize enough the bolded section.


I explained my confusion in my original post. Where is your confusion? I will rephrase: It sounds like the guy who passed _was_ "living his life" and that shortened his life. Someone dying prematurely yet not surprisingly because they were "playing with fire" does not make a compelling argument for "living your life". Your friend's email seemed more like a warning *not *to "live your life" if you have self-destructive proclivities.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

WorkingWife said:


> I explained my confusion in my original post. Where is your confusion? I will rephrase: It sounds like the guy who passed _was_ "living his life" and that shortened his life. Someone dying prematurely yet not surprisingly because they were "playing with fire" does not make a compelling argument for "living your life". Your friend's email seemed more like a warning *not *to "live your life" if you have self-destructive proclivities.


I am not cconfused at all but apparently you are. How does "just a reminder to be living your life" translate into hide in the corner so that you can prolong your life. You make a lot of assumptions about so many things in the email that I don't even know where to begin. Those assumptions are probably the source of your confusion. 
Denny, the guy who died, was an accomplished musician, who recorded nationally. He was a carpenter, a steelworker, owned a farm, drilled wells, was a music teacher, built fiddles, could play any instrument you can think of and also sold houses. That was just in the ten years or so that I knew him. Oh yeah, he was married and divorced. Married again, had one kid from his first and one from his second. That sounds like a pretty full life to me. My other buddy just didn't know if there was anything else he wanted to accomplish.
As for "playing with fire" that was a reference to the fact that Denny smoked cigarettes and enjoyed some a bottle of wine everyday. Denny had diabetes which he attempted to control himself, rather than take shots. He was also a Christian Scientist so he avoided doctors like the plague. 
BTW he was well over 65, so he hardly died 'prematurely" and I don't think his life style would be considered a self-destructive proclivity.

So go on being confused. Since we all know the only purpose of life is to live as ling as you can (don't want to die prematurely, WTH that means) and not experience as much as you possibly can in whatever time you have here on earth (lest some imagine you have self destructive proclivities). Other wise great job in mucking up a post that was meant to be inspirational, you have done a fine job twisting into something to gin up fear.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

OP, Chill out. The writing was a little confusing and the poster questioned you on the message. If you want a thread in memorial for Denny, delete the thread, make some revisions to the message and repost.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> OP, Chill out. The writing was a little confusing and the poster questioned you on the message. If you want a thread in memorial for Denny, delete the thread, make some revisions to the message and repost.


Yes and I clarified it for the other poster, but they were still confused. Tell the other poster to chillout, they were the ones who mucked up a thread. Tell me what is confusing about:
*
Just another reminder "To be livin your life" !!*

Can't emphasize enough the bolded section.

I get so sick of the fear mongering that goes on around here. You might die prematurely! Oh NO!


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

He needs to chill out, while you start attacking all of TAM and the fear mongering? Apparently his death is hurting you more because your own anger is mucking up the thread, not someone asking for a clarification. 
Sorry your friend passed away, maybe take some time away to get your thoughts in order.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Ynot said:


> I am not cconfused at all but apparently you are. How does "just a reminder to be living your life" translate into hide in the corner so that you can prolong your life. You make a lot of assumptions about so many things in the email that I don't even know where to begin. Those assumptions are probably the source of your confusion.
> Denny, the guy who died, was an accomplished musician, who recorded nationally. He was a carpenter, a steelworker, owned a farm, drilled wells, was a music teacher, built fiddles, could play any instrument you can think of and also sold houses. That was just in the ten years or so that I knew him. Oh yeah, he was married and divorced. Married again, had one kid from his first and one from his second. That sounds like a pretty full life to me. My other buddy just didn't know if there was anything else he wanted to accomplish.
> As for "playing with fire" that was a reference to the fact that Denny smoked cigarettes and enjoyed some a bottle of wine everyday. Denny had diabetes which he attempted to control himself, rather than take shots. He was also a Christian Scientist so he avoided doctors like the plague.
> BTW he was well over 65, so he hardly died 'prematurely" and I don't think his life style would be considered a self-destructive proclivity.
> ...


Ynot - I was just asking. A sincere question. I was not trying to be confrontational or insult your or your fried. You posted something. It confused me, so I asked you to clarify. I even mentioned that it was probably me just not comprehending. I was genuinely interested in and trying to understand the point you were trying to make with your post. That is all. My condolences regarding your late friend.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Ynot said:


> Yes and I clarified it for the other poster, but they were still confused... Tell the other poster to chillout, they were the ones who mucked up a thread. Tell me what is confusing about:
> *
> Just another reminder "To be livin your life" !!*
> 
> ...


Please reread our exchange. In my second post to you I was responding to *you* asking *me *how I could be confused by your original post. I had attempted to tell you what I was confused about in my first post to you. Since you said you didn't know why I was confused, I assumed I did an inadequate job phrasing my original question so I tried to rephrase it more clearly for you.

That is all.


----------



## MRR (Sep 14, 2015)

why was the writer of the email not surprised about the friend's passing?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

MRR said:


> why was the writer of the email not surprised about the friend's passing?


Because the write was rather amazed that he played with "fire" for so long and got away with it!! "As for "playing with fire" that was a reference to the fact that Denny smoked cigarettes and enjoyed some a bottle of wine everyday. Denny had diabetes which he attempted to control himself, rather than take shots. He was also a Christian Scientist so he avoided doctors like the plague."


----------



## MRR (Sep 14, 2015)

Ynot said:


> Because the write was rather amazed that he played with "fire" for so long and got away with it!! "As for "playing with fire" that was a reference to the fact that Denny smoked cigarettes and enjoyed some a bottle of wine everyday. Denny had diabetes which he attempted to control himself, rather than take shots. He was also a Christian Scientist so he avoided doctors like the plague."


So, what the other posters were saying is that it sounds like he WAS living life to the fullest, and possibly if he had not been, he would have been a bit healthier and still alive today. I do not see what is so difficult to understand about that. 

And no, he didn't 'get away' with anything.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

MRR said:


> So, what the other posters were saying is that it sounds like he WAS living life to the fullest, and possibly if he had not been, he would have been a bit healthier and still alive today. I do not see what is so difficult to understand about that.
> 
> And no, he didn't 'get away' with anything.


I am sorry, but this is about the dumbest thing I have ever read. Yes, I suppose if he had not lived HIS life HIS way, he might have possibly maybe lived longer. We can all say that about just about anyone who dies after all. But the fact was that he did live HIS life HIS way and he died when he died, just like you and I will. And yes to use your logic he actually did get away with something. My God does everyone have to overthink everything? It was just a simple reminder to live your life because you might not be here tomorrow


----------



## MRR (Sep 14, 2015)

Ynot said:


> I am sorry, but this is about the dumbest thing I have ever read. Yes, I suppose if he had not lived HIS life HIS way, he might have possibly maybe lived longer. We can all say that about just about anyone who dies after all. But the fact was that he did live HIS life HIS way and he died when he died, just like you and I will. And yes to use your logic he actually did get away with something. My God does everyone have to overthink everything? It was just a simple reminder to live your life because you might not be here tomorrow


You don't have to apologize to me-- I am just trying to spell out exactly what you were not able to understand from the previous responses. 

Frankly I don't care either way. But at least no one was surprised by your friend's death.


----------

